# Unable to play movies in Disney or Play on CM11 (at least not HD)



## msawyer91 (Feb 2, 2012)

OK so I've upgraded both of my TouchPads to CM11 (cm-11-20150612-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin) with gapps-kk-20140105-signed and update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dmtenderloin-20140612. This is the build that RolandDeschain79 recommends in his "super easy way" article here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/179730-rom-guidehow-to-install-android-50x-44x-with-jcsullins-tptoolbox-the-super-easy-way/

I had the previous build, 20150113, and it was solid. This newer build is equally as solid. Very stable, generous battery life, etc.

Unfortunately, I found that I cannot watch my movies in Disney Movies Anywhere. I get the error, "Your device does not support this video. To watch your movies, please connect your Google Play account and use the Google Play app." OK, sounds pretty harmless, right? I downloaded the Google Play Movies & TV app, used Disney Movies Anywhere to connect to my Google account, and then launched Play Movies & TV.

I had previously purchased Home Alone, about a year or so ago, via Google Play. It showed up in Play Movies & TV, and a few seconds later, my entire Disney collection showed up. But then when I went to play one of the movies, I was greeted with the error, "Playback isn't supported on this device," along with a Get Help button.

I tapped Get Help. This opened a help page, but it didn't seem to help much. The only thing that seems to work, under the help "I'm streaming my video with an internet connection" was to download the video, and then watch it.

Interestingly, it looks like I can watch the movies *only if* I download them in SD format. On one hand, that isn't so bad; the SD versions don't take too much space (Avengers Age of Ultron is about 467MB), but I'd like to be able to stream them. I have a fast Internet connection (120 Mbps Comcast), so speed is not an issue.

It would appear to me that the TouchPad doesn't like HD videos. I got my second TouchPad (the one that bricks on occasion) and loaded Play Movies and TV, and explicitly downloaded Thor the Dark World in HD mode. It's only 346MB. Clearly that is NOT an HD movie; it's SD.

Is Google doing something that's blocking the ability to play HD video on the TouchPad?

Before you say "Google is your friend" (right now it's not), I recall going to Google when I had an error a long time ago with Flixter complaining I was using a rooted device. I installed Hide My Root and ran it, but I still couldn't play anything HD.

I also installed Market Helper and APK Downloader because Microsoft says their Office 365 apps (Excel, PowerPoint and Word) are not compatible. Market Helper "tricks" the Play Store into thinking you have a different tabby, which enables me to use APK Downloader to get the O365 APKs. So I ran Market Helper and tried a couple different tablets. Much to my dismay, HD videos still weren't feeling the love.

Alas, I guess the TP is destined to be an SD video device with all content stored locally.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

First question, did all of this work using the previous build, 20150113?

Second question, before installing 20150612, did you make a Nandroid backup?

Third question, did you try restoring the backup and all is well again?

If so, don't upgrade to 20150113. Be happy with a solid build that does everything you want it to do, ie., plays Disney Movies Anywhere. Best I remember, 20150612 fixed the battery drain issue being caused by Google Play services and Play Store. You are aware of the fix for that if you are running 20150612? So, if all your problems are resolved by restoring your backup, you won't be missing out on much by staying with 20150612.

NT


----------



## msawyer91 (Feb 2, 2012)

nevertells said:


> First question, did all of this work using the previous build, 20150113?
> 
> Second question, before installing 20150612, did you make a Nandroid backup?
> 
> ...


It worked in CM10, but not CM11. I found a different user with a similar beef, except his was on a Sony tablet. Same issue though. Once he upgraded to CM11, and therefore the 4.4.4 Gapps, he said he couldn't stream movies any longer. Reverting back to CM10 resolved it for him.

In my case, it was only a couple weeks ago when I realized Disney Movies Anywhere was available for Android. I've used it extensively on my iPad, but for some reason I just happened to look and sure enough, Disney was available for Android. I was already running 20150612 and not having any issues with anything else, so I just figured this would work as well.

Like I said, if I download the SD version of the movie, it'll play in Google's Play Movies and TV app. So it works if I do it that way. I suppose when considering it's a tablet on par with a first or second generation iPad in terms of graphics capabilities, I probably wouldn't gain much with an HD version of the movie vs. SD. Plus I can easily fit 3 SD movies per GB so maybe it's not so bad. If I plan to take a trip and want to take a bunch of movies with me, I can pre-load the ones I want.

So is it an ideal solution? Maybe not, because streaming is nice. But do I have a workable solution? Yes, so I'll take it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a thought too. Why is it that folks thing they need to watch a movie in HD on a little tiny screen? Your's is a good point too, SD takes up a whole lot less of drive space, ie,, more movies to watch. :grin: I have a 70 inch UHD in the living room. True, not much UHD content around right now, but it does upscale and it's like watching a show through a huge picture window the picture is so realistic. Why would I go out and buy 32 inch UHD unless I was going to sit a foot away from it when watching.

One small aside about Gapps and the Play Store, some folks have found that if they change the type of device in the build.prop, they can get certain apps that Play Store says are not compatible to work. However, down side to doing that, folks have apps that did work stop when they changed the device type

NT.


----------

